# Suspension seatpost



## Drzdave58 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I’ve been wanting a suspension seatpost for my modified vanmoof S3...the seatpost is an unusual size so couldn’t find much and didnt want to spend lots of $$$....found this on amazon by nowbike.com...looks kinda funky but I am surprised at how well it works on my city bike...not sure how much punishment it could take but it seems pretty sturdy and well made...it does take a little getting used to and you have adjust it just right to get the sweet spot..for $35 it’s good..


----------

